# Opinions and Veiws on Autism



## Beary (Nov 11, 2013)

I have Aspergers Syndrome, which is on the Autism spectrum.
I'm sure that many if you have it or different problems as well.
I'm not asking for you it confess like I did, just to express your thoughts on the subject. 

So what do you think?


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 11, 2013)

I happen to have autism as well, I'm actually rather proud to admit it.
I do feel different from other people because of the fact that I have autism, mainly because of how I show interest in areas where a regular teenager would not be interested in (ie. movies).

But I think it's actually a good thing for someone like me.


----------



## Beary (Nov 11, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 11, 2013)

My brother has autism but he doesn't know that he has it because of it. If you didn't know that he has it,read my story of the worst day ever.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 11, 2013)

I have Autism and I'm proud of it.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 11, 2013)

Hmm, I work a lot with people who have autism. At first it was difficult for me to be myself, because often I didn`t understand the different twists communication took, where it came from. But now I work there for a couple of years and I understand it better. I learned what I can do to improve communication. Its a refreshing look on the world in honesty, although I believe in severe cases of autism it must be very difficult for the person himself. I think its one of the diagnosis where its most visable that its different for every single individual who has it.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 11, 2013)

i dont have autism 
i dont feel like i know enough to talk about the subject but ill treat them like how i treat everyone else

@3dsfan i personally dont think you should complain about it...but whatever


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 12, 2013)

tsundere said:


> i dont have autism
> i dont feel like i know enough to talk about the subject but ill treat them like how i treat everyone else



Right. I have enough patience with everyone too, so it's not gonna be different.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2013)

I have aspergers as well.  I've been different too throughout my life.
But in recent years I've become more social and effectively broken it.  Like it's not even there anymore.

EDIT: They say anyone with any form of autism, has trouble making friends, but in reality anyone, regardless of mentality, has trouble making friends.  It's human nature.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 12, 2013)

Um... Well, I had a bad experience with autism.

My youngest brother has autism. My mother already had 4 other kids by the time she had him. I think she probably shouldn't of had any more as it was. But to have a kid who needed extra attention was just too much. She basically shut down at that point, locking herself away in the basement, doing stuff on the internet. And I was forced to take care of the entire family. From that point on, my childhood stopped. And it was the start of completely wrecking my relationship with my mother. She just became a horrible person after having my little brother and breaking down. I'd rather not go into the extreme details of what happened. But let's just say I have not seen her since 2002, I have no idea where she lives anymore (she ran away with a new boyfriend about a year after I moved out, leaving the rest of the family to take care of the kids), and I really, really don't want to see her ever again. Heck, I don't even live in the same country as her anymore. 

I don't blame my brother at all. It was my mother's fault for shutting down, not getting help, and making a kid basically have to spend all non-school hours taking care of the house and taking care of kids. 

FWIW, my autistic brother was a really sweet kid. He would just have these breakdowns pretty often because he didn't know how to deal with various things and he simply didn't understand.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 12, 2013)

A lot of my friends at university showed signs of having Autism/Aspergers.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't have autism, but on the first day of school this one girl asked me if I have it, which just goes to show why I try not to be shy.


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 12, 2013)

I have Autism, I was diagnosed with it at the age of Three, I've been in Special Education all my life and have had support with my work during my school days (Like a personal assistant tutor) meanwhile my Autism effects is really low compared to most of other people with it I still get treated like the others.

This can be a bad thing because I have a thing and I tend to talk out when I shouldn't (By Mistake) and people used to really pick on me for it, I've hated it then and I still hate it to this very day, Let alone all the Cyber-Bullying I see that happens to Autistic users (It's honestly a shame to see these people get told to not exist and should kill themselves for being born wrong)

I am proud to have Autism, I hate it when people tell me otherwise, I am still offered support to this very day. Although it's not as supportive as it used to be.


----------



## Caius (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm not autistic, or any kind of sub-category of it. 

For a while now I've been told one thing, every human has every mental 'disease' known to man, just varying levels that balance out to make a complete 'person'. Someone being labeled as autistic doesn't really change any kind of opinion I have. Most of the time I view mental 'imbalance' (note the partial quotes, it's not really an imbalance, but an easier description) as a sort of gift so to speak. A different perspective of the world is truly something that should be cherished and not shunned or judged. Any person autistic or no, has a different vision. Someone who is autistic may see something a way I-- nor anyone else could, yet it interests me on the subject of "how does one reach such conclusions." 

Honestly I just find it fascinating. It doesn't make me want to necessarily drill anyone like a lab-rat per-se, but I do tend to take some of my questions to my more gifted friends, just to see what they have to say on the subject and maybe enlighten me in ways I could have never come to myself.

Edit: I don't believe this thread needs the "" icon. Let's brighten this up a bit.


----------



## jadii (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm in college studying animation and as you can guess some of the people I know have autism/aspergers due to people with autism being so drawn to creative hobbies.

Honestly I don't care, I treat them exactly the same as my other friends. My friends are really sweet and funny, but I've run across some people who have acted like absolute brats who have autism and while obviously you have to try your best to be understanding,  it's not because of the disorder, some of them are just rude, entitled brats lmao. Like even my friends with autism sometimes comment on how rude these people can be and get annoyed when they sometimes try to pawn their bad behaviour on their disorder.
Idk it doesn't make any difference to me if you have a disorder or not??? If we get along and we coo' then what difference does it make
A friend of mine I've known for a couple of years was diagnosed with aspergers recently and it was so out of the blue no one saw it coming. Like you would not even be able to tell. She was really worried that everyone would treat her differently or weirdly from there on but like she was still the exact same funny person so why would I treat someone differently??? They're still the same person they've always been.

In saying that it is always important to be mindful of the problems people with autism can encounter in social situations and try and understand it to the best of your ability, especially if they are upset to be accepting and help them resolve any problems whichever way makes them feel the most comfortable.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> I'm not autistic, or any kind of sub-category of it.
> 
> For a while now I've been told one thing, every human has every mental 'disease' known to man, just varying levels that balance out to make a complete 'person'. Someone being labeled as autistic doesn't really change any kind of opinion I have. Most of the time I view mental 'imbalance' (note the partial quotes, it's not really an imbalance, but an easier description) as a sort of gift so to speak. A different perspective of the world is truly something that should be cherished and not shunned or judged. Any person autistic or no, has a different vision. Someone who is autistic may see something a way I-- nor anyone else could, yet it interests me on the subject of "how does one reach such conclusions."
> 
> ...





This is true.  Imbalance is really just another form of balance.  Whenever you take out a block from Jenga, you don't always take out the same block.  That would be boring.  In relation to people everyone would be the same.  You take out different blocks each time to see the advantage and disadvantage of each and every block.  Yin and Yang.

I'm actually glad people are different throughout the world, even ones that offend people a lot.

After all, without debate and difference everyone would be the same and life would be a lot more boring than it is now.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm not but my friends little brother is. He gets made fun
Of yet he is like the cutest little kid ever. He's in 1st or 2nd I
Think. I go to my friend house a lot so I see him do his little
Things but he is a really nice and cute kid. Me and my friend
Always say that but people go up to her like"oh you have a
Brother with a metal disorder. Do you have it too?" They say
Rude crap and stuff. But yeah...


----------



## Beary (Nov 12, 2013)

I was diagnosed with Aspergers at the age of 9, which is pretty late. I was constantly badgered about at school about how I was mean one minute then a complete angel the next. I had wild mood swings that had no order and control, and felt more different and isolated by the day. I still feel reclusive and alone now, but that may just be from becoming a teenager.
It is true that many people with autism have astounding creativity and/or have amazing IQ. I for one, have straight A's (Not meaning to brag, just making a point :3),and love drawing, painting, writing, music, and most of all, singing. Did you know that Einstein most likely had Aspergers? And that many famous mathematicians or physicists have it? Heck, my favorite singer has it. And Jamie from Mythbusters has it! 
When you look closely, everyone has social problems. But I cringe when I hear the word 'problem'. It's just a different way of thinking then others, not bad or wrong, just different. I think in pictures, and not words, and when I try to only think in words, I find it hard to focus. Every brain works differently. Another thing that people with Aspergers have trouble with is face recognition. As in knowing what others are feeling. I have denied for a long time that this happens to me, but I know it does. I make stupid assumptions about what they are feeling, and they make Zero sense. 

Thank you for reading my scattered and stupid rant. :3


----------



## Beary (Nov 13, 2013)

Buuuuump!


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 13, 2013)

My kid cousin has Aspergers. Doctors first misdiagnosed it as ADHD, which really pisses me off. He was given medicine for ADHD to help him concentrate, but it made him lethargic and suicidal. Imagine an 8-year-old kid who said, every day, that he wanted to die. He's been doing a lot better now that he has been properly diagnosed and is no longer taking that medicine. He's basically my little brother so I know the things that he goes through on a daily basis. He's in junior high now and I've been helping him keep organized and stuff.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 13, 2013)

It disgusts me how everyone thinks I'm stupid because I have autism. They always speak to me like a robot so I can understand them better. In all honesty, the only thing that it made me understand is how big of an ******* these kids really are.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 13, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> It disgusts me how everyone thinks I'm stupid because I have autism. They always speak to me like a robot so I can understand them better. In all honesty, the only thing that it made me understand is how big of an ******* these kids really are.



That's pretty mean. People treat me like that too, not because of my autism, but for my taste in films in general.


----------



## Beary (Feb 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

SecondSider said:


> That's pretty mean. People treat me like that too, not because of my autism, but for my taste in films in general.



Seriously? Your taste in films? People these days will just insult people in ANYWAY they can. I just wanna, UGH. UUUUGHHHH!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 26, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Seriously? Your taste in films? People these days will just insult people in ANYWAY they can. I just wanna, UGH. UUUUGHHHH!


God tell me about it,


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't have a problem with anyone with autism, in fact, one of my best friends has autism and he is one of the lovelist well-mannered person i've ever met. I just don't like it when people judge people with autism, or when they use autism as an insult to someone who clearly doesn't have it... kind of like "gay" kids are always like "lol ur gay" when they're not. and it shouldn't be used as an insult and ugh.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> I don't have a problem with anyone with autism, in fact, one of my best friends has autism and he is one of the lovelist well-mannered person i've ever met. I just don't like it when people judge people with autism, or when they use autism as an insult to someone who clearly doesn't have it... kind of like "gay" kids are always like "lol ur gay" when they're not. and it shouldn't be used as an insult and ugh.



I agree. I hate it when people use "gay" as an insult. I just can't explain my anger in that. It's just plain rude. I can't find another word for it.. I may not agree with gay marriage and stuff, but I don't insult them by telling everyone who is "stupid" gay. It's just rude.


----------



## Beary (Feb 26, 2014)

Does anybody else act politer online then in real life?


----------



## Byngo (Feb 26, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Does anybody else act politer online then in real life?



Me. lel

Anyways, I don't let the fact that someone has autism change my view of them, similarly to how I don't judge people if they're LGBT(and whatever other letters are included). I'm indifferent towards everyone, and don't "read labels". Example: If there's a gay autistic person that's super nice and friendly, I'll like them as a person better than a non-autistic straight person that has a horrendous attitude.  c: #Indifferenceftw


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 26, 2014)

DJStarstryker said:


> Um... Well, I had a bad experience with autism.
> 
> My youngest brother has autism. My mother already had 4 other kids by the time she had him. I think she probably shouldn't of had any more as it was. But to have a kid who needed extra attention was just too much. She basically shut down at that point, locking herself away in the basement, doing stuff on the internet. And I was forced to take care of the entire family. From that point on, my childhood stopped. And it was the start of completely wrecking my relationship with my mother. She just became a horrible person after having my little brother and breaking down. I'd rather not go into the extreme details of what happened. But let's just say I have not seen her since 2002, I have no idea where she lives anymore (she ran away with a new boyfriend about a year after I moved out, leaving the rest of the family to take care of the kids), and I really, really don't want to see her ever again. Heck, I don't even live in the same country as her anymore.
> 
> ...



I can't say anything that hasn't been said to you 1000 times before but nonetheless thats just heartbreaking ;-;.


--
My brother has autism and I find it hard to deal with at times but honestly he's the best bro I could ask for ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleBeary said:


> Does anybody else act politer online then in real life?



I literally act the same offline ;-; I wish I has an amazing snazzy online personality but alas I aint got ****.


----------



## toastia (Feb 26, 2014)

I think you shouldn't treat autistic kids any different from normal human beings. Sure, when they are little they whine a lot, and they may not catch on to things as quickly, but they are still human beings. Some people treat autistic kids like they need this and that and this when in reality they don't. I know that they need special one-on-one convos at time, but that's about it. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that they wont ever need any help, but they are human beings. That's basically my point. They are the same as everyone else. I'm not autistic, but I know that autistic kids have lots of potential. I know one in first grade, and he is just precious  .

I have sickle cell, so I often miss school and things, but I always catch up. It's challenging(don't get me wrong), and it takes me at most a week to catch up. But I overpowered it. I have the top grades in my class despite being hospitalized/sick in bed for several days of school. I know autistic kids can do the same, overpowering something they were born with.
And that's my opionion on autism.


----------



## Beary (Feb 26, 2014)

Prin said:


> I think you shouldn't treat autistic kids any different from normal human beings. Sure, when they are little they whine a lot, and they may not catch on to things as quickly, but they are still human beings. Some people treat autistic kids like they need this and that and this when in reality they don't. I know that they need special one-on-one convos at time, but that's about it. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that they wont ever need any help, but they are human beings. That's basically my point. They are the same as everyone else. I'm not autistic, but I know that autistic kids have lots of potential. I know one in first grade, and he is just precious  .
> 
> I have sickle cell, so I often miss school and things, but I always catch up. It's challenging(don't get me wrong), and it takes me at most a week to catch up. But I overpowered it. I have the top grades in my class despite being hospitalized/sick in bed for several days of school. I know autistic kids can do the same, overpowering something they were born with.
> And that's my opionion on autism.




<3333333333333


----------



## toastia (Feb 26, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> <3333333333333



lol wuts dat supposed to mean


----------



## Beary (Feb 26, 2014)

Prin said:


> lol wuts dat supposed to mean



It means you are amazun

Sooooooooooooo ya, I'm on teh autism spectrum.
Yay.


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't have any disorder, but I have experience with a child who does. I was in 4th grade, and we went to the second grade classroom to get our book buddies. Mrs. Lester, the second grade teacher, described what her kids needed in a book buddy, and she reached a boy named Philip. He was a very sweet kid, and needed a little extra attention, but in the short time I was his book buddy, he changed my views entirely on autism.


----------



## toastia (Feb 26, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> I don't have any disorder, but I have experience with a child who does. I was in 4th grade, and we went to the second grade classroom to get our book buddies. Mrs. Lester, the second grade teacher, described what her kids needed in a book buddy, and she reached a boy named Philip. He was a very sweet kid, and needed a little extra attention, but in the short time I was his book buddy, he changed my views entirely on autism.



What was your original thought of autism?


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't know, but I guess it was bad, as one time an autistic child bit me. But keep in mind this was like 5 years ago.


----------



## Cory (Feb 26, 2014)

Like many of you my brother has autism. He motivates me to work hard in school. I love him so much, we play video games together, and we love each other. I cannot imagine life without him having Autism.


----------



## Beary (Feb 26, 2014)

Okie, time for stories, yay.
I was never a very well behaved kid. All my teachers and parents thought that I was doing everything I did on purpose, but no.
I got diagnosed with Aspergers Syndrome in fourth grade, which is late. My life changed.
I felt isolated, different, and like I didn't belong. I was reluctant to work with others, even more then I had been before. I felt alone.
I'm been getting better, and better. I feel almost normal now. But the fact that I have a disorder, and it will be there all my life nags at me.  Honestly, AC and the internet are my happy place. I don't have to deal with people face to face.
I have social anxiety. Whenever I try to be social, I say something weird, and everybody ignores me. Literally, all the kids that I dislike dislike me back. I get bullied for having _anger issues._ You don't even know, bullies. You don't even know...

So yes, this is me venting. My entire life so far has been turmoil, chaos, and uncertainty. Maybe that is why I like perfection and systems so much. I have worry problems as well. Lucky me, I get to take pills. I swear I have two different sides, one angry, brash, and feminine, and one quiet, scared, and scattered.

Sometimes I hate my life. But I know that it is worth living.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 26, 2014)

it kinda scares me when the kids who talk to the ones with autism see them as toys or little angels. or you know befriend them as a joke. it makes me so sad.



LittleBeary said:


> Okie, time for stories, yay.
> I was never a very well behaved kid. All my teachers and parents thought that I was doing everything I did on purpose, but no.
> I got diagnosed with Aspergers Syndrome in fourth grade, which is late. My life changed.
> I felt isolated, different, and like I didn't belong. I was reluctant to work with others, even more then I had been before. I felt alone.
> ...



im happy you made it this far! i feel you, the internet is my safe place too. bullies are grooooss. usually i like to intervene and tell them to back off and then they get all offended like i accused them of a crime. "we were just joking!" sure you were.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 27, 2014)

I have autism. I should say that now while the thread is alive. I'd tell a story but it's kinda long.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 27, 2014)

I have one austism brother, youngest in the family. He is naughty but at the same time so cute that everyone of us in the family love him to bits. So I am really upset or alittle angry when I heard people bully or discriminate autism child. If can, do they want to be born this way? And most certainly they don't deserve all those meany bully. They re also another human being like us just they are not born to behave like a normal child and need more amount of caring than us. I also knew from my brother's school that some parents feel so embarrassed to have such a child, they dump the kids to their grandparents and leave like they never had this child ever. It certainly hurt the child, we wouldn't understand.

My little brother is 21 this year but his acting is like a 5 years old boy throwing tantrum but also can be very happily laughing by himself. Also he is a quick learner despise being an autism child, how perfect will he be if he was normal, but even so, he still the treasure of our family. People who bully/discriminate such child are just acting same as you bullying a handicap.


----------



## chillv (Feb 27, 2014)

I once was told I had symptoms of autism. However, it really is that I am shy and an introvert.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm not autistic and proud.


----------



## Beary (Feb 27, 2014)

Trundle said:


> I'm not autistic and proud.



The way this was phrased, you make it seem like it is bad...


----------



## Trundle (Feb 27, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> The way this was phrased, you make it seem like it is bad...



The way that you said that you're proud of being autistic makes it sound like my state of mind is bad.


----------



## Beary (Feb 27, 2014)

Trundle said:


> The way that you said that you're proud of being autistic makes it sound like my state of mind is bad.



Well...I am proud of myself for handling myself. Sorry if that bothers you.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 27, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Well...I am proud of myself for handling myself. Sorry if that bothers you.



It doesn't, that's why I didn't say anything about it. We both have rights to be proud of ourselves, so I understand your concern about the way I phrased it but I assure you, I was just stating my feelings about myself. I'm confident about myself, and you should be too!


----------



## Beary (Feb 27, 2014)

Trundle said:


> It doesn't, that's why I didn't say anything about it. We both have rights to be proud of ourselves, so I understand your concern about the way I phrased it but I assure you, I was just stating my feelings about myself. I'm confident about myself, and you should be too!



Thanks for clarifying. c:
I have a minor type of Autism, called Aspergers Syndrome. It's not as severe as worse cases.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm not too knowledged with the topic, however having been in a class with someone with both ADHD and severe autism, it was one of the worst things for him.. He just wasn't getting on in a normal public school, which was a shame as he used to say things like 'why do I have autism?'. When he had one of his breakdowns, he was awful. He'd constantly hit people and distract the lessons - when it's affecting other people's education I think something needs to be done. When you're in a state school, everybody is equal no matter what the issues.


----------



## Alphamega (Feb 28, 2014)

Eh, I have mild autism myself.  The only problem I have with other autists is when they try to use it as a "get out of jail free" card when they do something stupid.  Geez, like, take responsibility for your own actions.


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm not autistic (well not that I know of) but my 6 year old cousin is. 
He doesn't understand emotions ect so when his teacher passed away from leukemia - I think that was it - my aunt didn't know how to tell him properly because of him autism. So she decided she had to explain to him what happened (he gets attached to familiar adults like most children that age) and so she helped him write a goodbye note to her; they tied it to a balloon and released it. He said goodbye to his teacher - my aunt and uncle were in tears when he asked where she was now (they told him she was in heaven and he asked why he couldn't go and take her back) :') 

I cried when I was told this :S So yeah... I don't know why I shared that story but I didn't know what else to include in my 'thoughts' on it ~


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Feb 28, 2014)

I was actually close friends with someone that had Aspergers' and schizophrenia for several years. Sadly, he had a lot of other problems aside from those things and ended up being quite cold and insensitive to me after I moved away from our hometown. Whenever, I tried to address the issue of his insensitivity he said it was because he had Aspergers' and didn't have to act "normal". Whatever that means. 
I don't talk him much anymore, though we do still communicate online from time to time, but I know better than to judge people with autism simply because of my relationship with him. I agree that people with autism should be treated just like anyone else. I think people should all be treated as equals, regardless of whether or not they have a specific disorder or whatever. I'm of the mindset that we are all equals, no matter what.


----------



## Beary (Feb 28, 2014)

ElizaCat90 said:


> I was actually close friends with someone that had Aspergers' and schizophrenia for several years. Sadly, he had a lot of other problems aside from those things and ended up being quite cold and insensitive to me after I moved away from our hometown. Whenever, I tried to address the issue of his insensitivity he said it was because he had Aspergers' and didn't have to act "normal". Whatever that means.
> I don't talk him much anymore, though we do still communicate online from time to time, but I know better than to judge people with autism simply because of my relationship with him. I agree that people with autism should be treated just like anyone else. I think people should all be treated as equals, regardless of whether or not they have a specific disorder or whatever. I'm of the mindset that *we are all equals, no matter what.*



So
Much
Yes


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Mar 1, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

It makes me sad when people discriminate other people for not being EXACTLY the same as everybody else. It really grinds my gears that if you stand out even a fraction you are going to get picked on or treated differently.  I have not met many autistic people but the people that I have briefly met tend to be kind and have an imagination that I really envy. , perfect is boring, all that matters is that you are confident with who YOU are and the person that YOU want to be. And if some people aren't happy with that then their loss! 

Sorry, got a little preachy there  I mean it all though!

- - - Post Merge - - -

DOUBE
 POST
    WHY
       NOW


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Mar 2, 2014)

My sister has autism and a few other joining issues, and my oldest sister has cerebral palsy. I have learned to live around disability my whole life and both my sisters are as sweet as pie. I primarily care for my sister while the other is being cared for in the proper facilities, I don't regret anything I've done to help them even though it has taken a toll on my life and emotional state, that's why we have family and I would never turn my back on them. I have also worked with people with various disabilities and all I have to say is-- god made us all with a purpose in mind, so every life is wonderful  and valuable


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 8, 2014)

I have autism and I use it to my advantage. I'm amazing at math, thanks to my autism.


----------



## Beary (Mar 8, 2014)

Feraligatr said:


> I have autism and I use it to my advantage. I'm amazing at math, thanks to my autism.



Same here! xD


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 8, 2014)

I wouldn't say that Autism helps promote Math smarts, maybe you just have a good brain up there.
I'm Autistic and I'm a complete moron with maths.

Also I just generally laugh about it if people use it as a joke or as an insult, If anything I bet they're pretty Jel of us B)


----------



## Lithia (Mar 8, 2014)

Ehhheheh... Le smart people! I'm cool with them. They're better to hang out with! I don't have autism myself, but I've had a friend like that.


----------



## Beary (Mar 8, 2014)

For some reason, I'm very skilled in academics, but social skills? Nada. :/


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 8, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> For some reason, I'm very skilled in academics, but social skills? Nada. :/


We have TV & Pizza, who needs to go outside and socialize? B)


----------



## Beary (Mar 8, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> We have TV & Pizza, who needs to go outside socialize? B)



Correction, 3DS, and potato chips. B)


----------



## Lithia (Mar 8, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> For some reason, I'm very skilled in academics, but social skills? Nada. :/



For me? I suck at both


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 8, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Correction, 3DS, and potato chips. B)


Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut, Pizza tho :<


----------



## Beary (Mar 8, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut, Pizza tho :<



Buuuuuut I don't like cheese and tomato sauce :<
Only bacon pizza


----------



## undadac (Mar 8, 2014)

When I was growing up in school I always thought of kids with autism as super geniouses one boy I sat next to in second grade created amazing art and these little fuzzballs with googley eyes glooed on and it became a fad and everyone had his googley eyed invention! I also always thought he was really funny which is one of the best traits and he loved to be funny!


----------



## akirb (Mar 9, 2014)

One of my closest friends has Aspergers, hes a great artist and friend! ^^


----------



## Beary (Mar 22, 2014)

Bumpie.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 22, 2014)

Riley said:


> I have aspergers as well.  I've been different too throughout my life.
> But in recent years I've become more social and effectively broken it.  Like it's not even there anymore.
> 
> EDIT: They say anyone with any form of autism, has trouble making friends, but in reality anyone, regardless of mentality, has trouble making friends.  It's human nature.



This is very true. I do not have any psychological illnesses, and yet I have trouble communicating with people and making friends.

In relation to this, one of my strongly considered close friends recently spoke to one of her friends behind my back about _me_ and claimed that she presumed that I had something wrong with me, that I had autism or something else wrong with my head. What pissed me off big time was that I was actually with this friend the day prior to me hearing about this.

Keep your friends close, but your enemies closer.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My view on autism:

There used to be this guy 2 years above me when I went to school and he was autistic. He literally paced around the *entire* school repeatedly *everyday* on his own.  Everyone kind of knew him because of his strange behavior and used to bully him because he was considered abnormal within our school. A lot of us later found out that he had autism, so after that I imagine everybody pretty much left him alone to his own devices. 

Anyway, as I was with the smoking/popular kids and we used to all sit in a big group on our school's field. One day, a girl in our group saw this autistic guy and beckoned him over; I'm assuming she did this to make fun of him or just to see how he'd react to a mild form of communication. He then jolts off the spot towards my friend in a full sprint. She holds her hand up for him to give her a high five, but instead he ends up punching her will full force in the hand, then running the opposite direction to resume his walk around the school. I'm guessing this person had a very strong form of autism.

Since this happened, I've always made the assumption of associating autism with uncontrollable violence. I haven't really come into contact with many autistic people, but when I did I made sure to stay clear away from them. I know it's wrong for me to mentally shun somebody because they have a life-changing psychological condition, but I do it out of my own safety. However, my parents have currently employed a young man into our shop who suffers from a mild form of autism - Asperger syndrome. Although it's not evident visually when you approach this individual, it's certainly evident when he communicates with people. When he speaks he does it really loudly and stutters quite a lot. I remember his first day in my parent's shop, when my step-dad was just socializing with him. They were talking about his family and I remember my step-dad saying something along the lines of "What does your dad work as?" To which he replied "My dad's dead." ;this is when I first realized that something was abnormal about this guy. Following this line of communication, I remember a string of more awkward questions and answered from him - all of which you wouldn't typically mention when conversing with an individual you've met a few hours prior.

But yeah, I have no problem with this guy. If it weren't for the way he talks, I would of never suspected him of having Asperger syndrome.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 22, 2014)

if u have it that sux but u could also be a genius so uh yea


----------



## Beary (Mar 22, 2014)

SockHead said:


> if u have it that sux but u could also be a genius so uh yea



Your avatar is swaggy.


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 22, 2014)

My son has Asperger's and the hardest part for me, personally is knowing when to advocate for him when needed, and knowing when to let him figure things out on his own.  He's darned near genius, but his biggest troubles are social interactions.  It just breaks my heart knowing that he has to try to actively remember a million little social cues, things that come naturally to neurally typical people.  Bumping into someone in the grocery store, for instance, followed by a few minutes of chat...it's something a typical person wouldn't think twice about, but that's not how it would feel to my son.  A lot of people think that he's just the weird kid, but I'm not about to go around apologizing just for my son being himself.  

So anyway, I have lots of thoughts on the subject but I'll end this before it gets crazy long.


----------



## Beary (Mar 22, 2014)

Jellybean23 said:


> My son has Asperger's and the hardest part for me, personally is knowing when to advocate for him when needed, and knowing when to let him figure things out on his own.  He's darned near genius, but his biggest troubles are social interactions.  It just breaks my heart knowing that he has to try to actively remember a million little social cues, things that come naturally to neurally typical people.  Bumping into someone in the grocery store, for instance, followed by a few minutes of chat...it's something a typical person wouldn't think twice about, but that's not how it would feel to my son.  A lot of people think that he's just the weird kid, but I'm not about to go around apologizing just for my son being himself.
> 
> So anyway, I have lots of thoughts on the subject but I'll end this before it gets crazy long.



This is a fantastic example of how quick people are to judge others based on their looks, or how they act if they can't help it.


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 22, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> This is a fantastic example of how quick people are to judge others based on their looks, or how they act if they can't help it.



It happens ALL the time.  His own father doesn't even accept the autism diagnosis, which was a major reason for our divorce.  He thinks it's just me being too easy on him. :/


----------



## Beary (Mar 22, 2014)

Jellybean23 said:


> It happens ALL the time.  His own father doesn't even accept the autism diagnosis, which was a major reason for our divorce.  He thinks it's just me being too easy on him. :/



Are you _serious_?! That's horrid!
I was diagnosed at age 10, and I've gotten better in the two years I've been working at it.
Therapy really helps. c:


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 22, 2014)

My son was diagnosed 2 years ago, after 2 years of me fighting for the right diagnosis.  We got everything from ODD, PDD, ADD, to ADHD in the process.  But since it was figured out, between therapy and his IEP (individualized education plan for those who aren't familiar) he has truly made leaps and bounds.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 22, 2014)

I think it is very misunderstood... by most of society.
I'll just quote my father on why he stopped the testing of me as a baby/child by doctors to see if I had autism,
"I'm not having a ******** kid"
... because, of course, if something isn't labeled by a doctor, it clearly just goes away or doesn't exist.


EDIT
Note that my mom was going to be a special ed teacher before my dad made her drop out of school... she was literally like 4 credits away from a degree.
So myself and my brother ((who has a learning disability and speech problem)) got some special at home attention when we were little.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a few friends with mild autism, but it has never affected the way I view them. They can be a little awkward in social situations (but to be honest, I'm not the best with people myself) so we sometimes have to help them out, but it isn't anything major. They're ridiculously intelligent (They're twins) but essentially they can be a little oversensitive about things or get angry very quickly. (I have bipolar disorder, not autism) I can be the same, so I suppose that I can relate and I don't really find their rapid mood changes weird like other people do. 

One of my best friends's older brother (He's like..21?) has severe autism, and she loves him, but he makes her life hell. She can't ever have friends around to her house and she struggles to get any work done because he is ridiculously violent and disruptive. He struggled through school (He was misdiagnosed as a child and therefore couldn't qualify to get into a school that would support him properly) and now can't get a job, so he is home all of the time. Her family can't afford to pay for a re-diagnosis so he can go to the proper therapy, and my friend is now stuck doing everything for him. (Re diagnosis is apparently like ?400-?600 or something)

The effect it has on the families in the more severe cases must be horrible. But I think people need to differentiate between those mild and severe cases, and not immediately stereotype someone who has autism to be totally out of control. It's not always that way.


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 22, 2014)

I posted on another thread that the use of the word "********" as an insult was just as bad as using "gay" as an insult.  Then I noticed people using "********" on that same thread.  :/  It especially bugs me when people understand why one is bad, but think another is fine.


----------



## Beary (Mar 22, 2014)

Jellybean23 said:


> I posted on another thread that the use of the word "********" as an insult was just as bad as using "gay" as an insult.  Then I noticed people using "********" on that same thread.  :/  It especially bugs me when people understand why one is bad, but think another is fine.



I hate the insult ********. People just don't understand how horrible it is.
This site does a nice job explaining it. http://www.r-word.org/r-word-effects-of-the-word.aspx

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melleia said:


> I have a few friends with mild autism, but it has never affected the way I view them. They can be a little awkward in social situations (but to be honest, I'm not the best with people myself) so we sometimes have to help them out, but it isn't anything major. They're ridiculously intelligent (They're twins) but essentially they can be a little oversensitive about things or get angry very quickly. (I have bipolar disorder, not autism) I can be the same, so I suppose that I can relate and I don't really find their rapid mood changes weird like other people do.
> 
> One of my best friends's older brother (He's like..21?) has severe autism, and she loves him, but he makes her life hell. She can't ever have friends around to her house and she struggles to get any work done because he is ridiculously violent and disruptive. He struggled through school (He was misdiagnosed as a child and therefore couldn't qualify to get into a school that would support him properly) and now can't get a job, so he is home all of the time. Her family can't afford to pay for a re-diagnosis so he can go to the proper therapy, and my friend is now stuck doing everything for him. (Re diagnosis is apparently like ?400-?600 or something)
> 
> The effect it has on the families in the more severe cases must be horrible. But I think people need to differentiate between those mild and severe cases, and not immediately stereotype someone who has autism to be totally out of control. It's not always that way.



Yes.
This.
So much yes.


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 22, 2014)

I've posted that link sooooo many times, just not here.  It usually doesn't do much good, unfortunately.


----------



## Beary (Mar 22, 2014)

Jellybean23 said:


> I've posted that link sooooo many times, just not here.  It usually doesn't do much good, unfortunately.



Yes. I managed to get into a pretty bad argument over somebody on IRC...


----------



## Princess Weeb (Mar 22, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I hate the insult ********. People just don't understand how horrible it is.
> This site does a nice job explaining it. http://www.r-word.org/r-word-effects-of-the-word.aspx



it's a medical term please stop guys omg fFS


----------



## Beary (Mar 22, 2014)

Melleia said:


> it's a medical term please stop guys omg fFS



People don't use it as a medical term when they insult people.


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 22, 2014)

Moron, Imbecile, and Idiot were also once medical terms.  Using medical terms as insults has been around for a while now.  I'm guilty myself of using idiot and moron (I think everyone is guilty of that as well) , but at least they aren't current actual medical diagnoses.

- - - Post Merge - - -

To say something like "That boy suffers from mental retardation" is fine.   To say something like "omg, you are so ********!"  or "that's so ********" is not.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Mar 22, 2014)

Jellybean23 said:


> Moron, Imbecile, and Idiot were also once medical terms.  Using medical terms as insults has been around for a while now.  I'm guilty myself of using idiot and moron (I think everyone is guilty of that as well) , but at least they aren't current actual medical diagnoses.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> To say something like "That boy suffers from mental retardation" is fine.   To say something like "omg, you are so ********!"  or "that's so ********" is not.



I think people should just stop seeing people as say their health problem, race, gender or sexuality.. etc.

Someone who is autistic isn't defined by their autism. They aren't* just* an autism sufferer, there is so much more to a person than that. 

I can't stand it when people refer to others by things like that. Is that really all they can see in a person? That they're autistic? That they're gay? That they're of a different religion or race..etc?

It's ridiculous.


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 22, 2014)

That's just how it works, unfortunately.  My kid is the kid with autism.  I am the mom of the kid with autism.  Can't talk about a friend without being asked "Oh, the gay one or the (insert race here)" one?   I either try to get through to them or just cut them from my life.  But it's reality that people are labeled.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Mar 22, 2014)

Jellybean23 said:


> That's just how it works, unfortunately.  My kid is the kid with autism.  I am the mom of the kid with autism.  Can't talk about a friend without being asked "Oh, the gay one or the (insert race here)" one?   I either try to get through to them or just cut them from my life.  But it's reality that people are labeled.



Unfortunately my dad/granddad are both fairly racist people (I'm still unsure if they're jokingly) and my dad constantly makes jokes about people with mental disabilities and tells me "It's just a phase" or "It's just hormones" if I have a depressive swing around him.

He also made self harm jokes about one of my best friends (She doesn't have diagnosed depression because her parents are vile which probably caused it in the first place) when she used to frequently self harm, but it's much better now.

People never saw her/see her as more than depressed or the "emo kid that cut herself" and it irritated me so much because people really don't understand what it is like to be in the situation of the people they are mocking. If you constantly label someone as something or abuse them for being that way they will never have the confidence to make themselves more, and to do more. It's horrible.


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 22, 2014)

Melleia said:


> Unfortunately my dad/granddad are both fairly racist people (I'm still unsure if they're jokingly) and my dad constantly makes jokes about people with mental disabilities and tells me "It's just a phase" or "It's just hormones" if I have a depressive swing around him.
> 
> He also made self harm jokes about one of my best friends (She doesn't have diagnosed depression because her parents are vile which probably caused it in the first place) when she used to frequently self harm, but it's much better now.
> 
> People never saw her/see her as more than depressed or the "emo kid that cut herself" and it irritated me so much because people really don't understand what it is like to be in the situation of the people they are mocking. If you constantly label someone as something or abuse them for being that way they will never have the confidence to make themselves more, and to do more. It's horrible.



My grandmother and uncle are absolutely racist and definitely not in a joking way (not that that is any better!) and I live in an area that is something like 97% white and bible thumping (with a lot of confederate flag displaying going on too, even though we're in Pennsylvania)

So anyway, here it is ok and accepted to label people, because those 3% don't belong.  Gay doesn't belong.  Muslims, Buddhists, and Jewish people don't belong.  If I had the means I would take my kids and get the heck out of here because as much as I raise my kids to not label people or judge on differences, I worry that just being around it so much will rub off on them.


----------



## saehanfox (Mar 22, 2014)

I have it myself. I'm high functioning - I look normal but occasionally mess up when it comes to socializing and tend to offend people unintentionally
That's something people need to understand about autistic people. Some are not in good control of their emotions and will act subtly rude or have a hard time interpreting other people's feelings


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 22, 2014)

My son definitely has a hard time interpreting emotions.  He assumes a person is his best friend two seconds after meeting them and talks to a person he just met like they've known each other all their lives.  That's usually where people get weirded out, which compounds the problem because he doesn't pick up on "weirded out" cues.  He is definitely improving though, but he still wants to be friends with the whole world.  (wouldn't it be nice if we all could, though?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I just want to add that I personally think his friendliness one of his best attributes.  Just saying that it's been a hard road for him learning to make true, loyal friends.


----------



## Jawile (Mar 23, 2014)

My cousin Eric has autism, and he isn't very high functioning. He has to live with my Grandmother, and it's kind of hard for him to talk. We all think he's great, though. He's super nice and he loves Elvis, but we can't communicate with him too well.
I used to think that people with a form of autism were strange and I shouldn't be around them, but I was young at the time, and now that I'm older and more mature, I know that they're just like us, but different in their own ways.


----------



## kite (Mar 23, 2014)

I have some acquaintances who have autism. I still unintentionally stare when I'm talking with someone who looks different with people I barely know... >_> The few people I know are rude and nice like any other person.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Mar 23, 2014)

I think people who discriminate against people who they find "different" is just stupid. Some people are just...ugh. We have several people who have autism in our school and they are honestly some of the nicest people I have ever met. You wouldn't even notice if they didn't tell you. However sometimes ill hear some kids talking and I'm just, UGHHHH
*grumble grumble grumble*
But if anyone makes fun of you for it or anything of the sort, just remember.
They're just idiots who probably watched too much school days. 
[if anyone gets that reference you get a cookie （≧∇≦）]

Sigh, why can't we all just get along and treat everyone with some amount of respect?


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 23, 2014)

So many fellow Asperger brothers and sisters ;-;

My friends used to make fun of me and call me "Mayor McCheese" in High School cause they said I had ass burgers. I've been told so much that I was *incredibly* smart as a kid despite all of my problems. My doctor said it was why my ADHD, my depression, and my anxiety was is bad as it is. At least I'm not alone on here <3


----------



## saehanfox (Mar 23, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> So many fellow Asperger brothers and sisters ;-;
> 
> My friends used to make fun of me and call me "Mayor McCheese" in High School cause they said I had ass burgers. I've been told so much that I was *incredibly* smart as a kid despite all of my problems. My doctor said it was why my ADHD, my depression, and my anxiety was is bad as it is. At least I'm not alone on here <3


lol, people complimented me on the same thing in elementary school, they keep calling me smart but that's all they respected me for


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 23, 2014)

saehanfox said:


> lol, people complimented me on the same thing in elementary school, they keep calling me smart but that's all they respected me for



I know exactly how you feel. Being in 3rd grade and reading at a 7th grade level. People thought I was so weird :/ 

I had a notebook of impressively drawn owls that I used to draw in every day. Still wish I had it...


----------



## Darumy (Mar 23, 2014)

A close friend has autism! She`s high functioning but still had trouble job searching and was treated differently in school and etc.


She never mentions it nor her extreme depression. I found out a few months into being friends with her, and I was like ``huhwha`` because it was pretty unexpected (likely due to the fact we`re online friends). She said she`s gotten better over the years. Otherwise, I don`t think much about it either. She despises people who use mental illnesses as an excuse for anything as a result. 

ok actually, too personal and probably not all mine to say. 8`D tl;dr: won`t lie, we clash, but she`s literally the best so who cares


----------



## Leopardfire (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a close friend IRL who has a twin brother with Aspergers and a little brother with Autism. Her twin can be a bit pushy and loud at times, but I'm fine with it since I know he isn't act that way on purpose. I don't interact with her little brother much, but I've never been annoyed by him. People can't help who they are, especially when it comes to disorders.

I also want to add that the twin can create amazing cartoons and AR codes on Animal Crossing. I couldn't never draw they way he does with a stylus.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2014)

Honestly. I think people with Autism are exactly the same as people without Autism, just a little bit more socially awkward. 
Though really, I only have experience with people with Aspergers.
My brother, one of my best friends, my fiance, and her brothers all have Aspergers. I'm pretty well accustomed to it.
I mean sometimes I notice it with my fiance. We call it an Aspergers moment. Really, it's super cute.
But no, every single person I know is incredibly smart, but kind of socially awkward, and sometimes can't pick up something that, say, someone without Aspergers could. It doesn't seem to affect them almost at all.

I dunno about other forms of Autism.

I have ADD, but not that bad, and really it affects the processing part of me the most. It take me awhile to understand things, and I can't seem to remember ANYTHING. My focus is okayish, but not great.
but ADD isn't Autism, so I'll shut up about this.


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

LE BUMP.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 3, 2014)

my cousin who married into the fam is autistic. i hate when people make fun of autism it's just an extra chromosome, I remember one of my teachers who also taught autistic classes used to say that. i also find autistic kids are some of the sweetest people you'll ever meet.


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

If anybody wants to learn about autism, you can read the book *Thinking in Pictures* by Temple Grandin. She's an amazing person who is autistic and works with animals.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 3, 2014)

Smokey said:


> Autism is great.
> It let me get away with "bad touching" my friend, because you can't blame the kid with autism!
> I hope he's reading this


gross

I hate being autistic. It's given me a great amount of things, like general smarts and a knack for learning languages, but on the other side I'm emotionally unstable and socially inept.

I never even thought I could have autism. I'd heard of it, sure, and I saw everybody and their mom diagnosing themselves on the internet. I didn't want to jump on the bandwagon and instead just assumed that I was the way I was due to my life experiences up to that point.
Then I went through various psychiatric tests and was properly diagnosed with it. It made sense, but seeing the amount of people hiding behind it just so they can be idiots... it makes me feel bad for actually having it.


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> gross
> 
> I hate being autistic. It's given me a great amount of things, like general smarts and a knack for learning languages, but on the other side I'm emotionally unstable and socially inept.
> 
> ...




THIS.
I only have Aspergers, so it's not as bad for me, but I feel ya.
Kids that are autistic will sometimes do something bad, and then say, "I have autism!" when they did it on purpose. It becomes a shield that they can use as an excuse.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 3, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> THIS.
> I only have Aspergers, so it's not as bad for me, but I feel ya.
> Kids that are autistic will sometimes do something bad, and then say, "I have autism!" when they did it on purpose. It becomes a shield that they can use as an excuse.


It's not only them, though. I also see people that were never diagnosed with it telling everybody they have autism, and use it as an excuse. It's aggravating, because it makes me afraid of telling people I have it. I already don't like it, but when you have people giving it a bad image, it just makes it worse.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 3, 2014)

Smokey said:


> Autism is great.
> It let me get away with "bad touching" my friend, because you can't blame the kid with autism!
> I hope he's reading this



wait what is this post e ve n
this is. really. REALLY CONCERNING IF YOURE SAYING WHAT I THINK YOURE SAYING AND IM REALLY BOTHERED BY IT.... 
i, wow,,, i hope you were joking or im reading this wrong or something ?? ?????

anyway. i have some friends with autism -- mostly aspergers. i really respect people who have it, and i actually thought for a little bit that i had some form of it but it was quickly confirmed that i just have other crap going on in my head. but seriously guys, stay strong! yall are fantastic ;v;


----------



## Warrior (Jul 3, 2014)

Smokey said:


> Autism is great.
> It let me get away with "bad touching" my friend, because you can't blame the kid with autism!
> I hope he's reading this





Smokey did you just admit to being a molester?? Sorry but this really is not tolerable behaviour , IN THE LEAST. I highly doubt you have autism, but if you feign autism to get out of trouble for doing something horrible, you give a bad name to a HUGE group of people. Basically; You're scum and should expect to be treated as such by actual autistic people.


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

Warrior said:


> Smokey did you just admit to being a molester?? Sorry but this really is not tolerable behaviour , IN THE LEAST. I highly doubt you have autism, but if you feign autism to get out of trouble for doing something horrible, you give a bad name to a HUGE group of people. Basically; You're scum and should expect to be treated as such by actual autistic people.



WHY IS THIS TOPIC IN MY THREAD
BEGONE FOUL BEASTIES


----------



## Alice (Jul 3, 2014)

My brother is a high-functioning autistic adult. Back when I was highschool, I entered a leadership program. Every friday afternoon, we'd spend 2 hours, reading to the people with a more severe form of autism. Hanging around with them.

I've come to the conclusion that people are just people. You don't have to pay special attention, but if they feel like they're being excluded because of their disability, you should always make some sort effort to step up and talk to them. Same goes for any disability. It's no fun feeling like your disability is you.

I've struggled with my mother having huntingtons and dealing with the fact that I might have huntingtons too. I still can't stand the way people look at her. I remember being asked once if she was drunk or something. I wish some people would just mind their own business.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 3, 2014)

Warrior said:


> I highly doubt you have autism


I am, in fact, diagnosed with autism by multiple professionals. Even have to go through extra special programs in school because of it. What a waste of time.
More autistic people should treat me like scum though. Do onto others as you would have them do onto you and whatnot. I don't mind that kind of treatment, but they sure do


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 3, 2014)

DJStarstryker said:


> Um... Well, I had a bad experience with autism.
> 
> My youngest brother has autism. My mother already had 4 other kids by the time she had him. I think she probably shouldn't of had any more as it was. But to have a kid who needed extra attention was just too much. She basically shut down at that point, locking herself away in the basement, doing stuff on the internet. And I was forced to take care of the entire family. From that point on, my childhood stopped. And it was the start of completely wrecking my relationship with my mother. She just became a horrible person after having my little brother and breaking down. I'd rather not go into the extreme details of what happened. But let's just say I have not seen her since 2002, I have no idea where she lives anymore (she ran away with a new boyfriend about a year after I moved out, leaving the rest of the family to take care of the kids), and I really, really don't want to see her ever again. Heck, I don't even live in the same country as her anymore.
> 
> ...



I know you post this a long time ago but..
*hugs*


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

Smokey said:


> I am, in fact, diagnosed with autism by multiple professionals. Even have to go through extra special programs in school because of it. What a waste of time.
> More autistic people should treat me like scum though. Do onto others as you would have them do onto you and whatnot. I don't mind that kind of treatment, but they sure do



....
You make no sense to me.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 3, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> ....
> You make no sense to me.


Maybe that's because you have autism???


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 3, 2014)

Smokey said:


> Autism is great.
> It let me get away with "bad touching" my friend, because you can't blame the kid with autism!
> I hope he's reading this


She's not lying. But I guess you just have to forgive and forget some things...


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 3, 2014)

oh and yeah i have autism 
It f**king sucks


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> oh and yeah i have autism
> It f**king sucks



You should be grateful for what you have. 



Mr. L said:


> She's not lying. But I guess you just have to forgive and forget some things...



O____O



Smokey said:


> Maybe that's because you have autism???



Technically, I have Aspergers, which is a high-functioning form or autism. And you're right, I'm not very sympathetic. People with Aspergers rarely are.


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

My brothers boss had Aspergers.
He was very successful though I mean he had a good job and a family 
But last week he got fired right after he blew all his funds and bought a new house


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 3, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> You should be grateful for what you have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah is just that I got bullied for it back at my old school and I'm worried that if I tell anyone at this school they will all hate me 
And don't worry I have Asperger's too


----------



## Elijo (Jul 3, 2014)

My sister has autism, but it's not that bad. She's pretty cool and we used to often talk about Nintendo.


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Yeah is just that I got bullied for it back at my old school and I'm worried that if I tell anyone at this school they will all hate me
> And don't worry I have Asperger's too



You got bullied? o-o
Trust me, usually when you tell people, they are like, "Wait what? You seemed normal! Cool!"
If people DO hate you, then THEY need to change. You just gotta believe that you are an awesome person. ^^



Kuma said:


> My sister has autism, but it's not that bad. She's pretty cool and we used to often talk about Nintendo.



People with autism are usually pretty cool. c:


----------



## Smokey (Jul 3, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Technically, I have Aspergers, which is a high-functioning form or autism. And you're right, I'm not very sympathetic. People with Aspergers rarely are.


No, you don't. Wanna know why? Asperger's syndrome is no longer in the DSM. No more "It's not autism, it's aspergers!!!". Let us accept this quietly.


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

Smokey said:


> No, you don't. Wanna know why? Asperger's syndrome is no longer in the DSM. No more "It's not autism, it's aspergers!!!". Let us accept this quietly.



"Asperger syndrome is an autism spectrum disorder (ASD) considered to be on the “high functioning” end of the spectrum. Affected children and adults have difficulty with social interactions and exhibit a restricted range of interests and/or repetitive behaviors."

I still don't get what you're trying to get across. That I don't have autism, or that I do? Because anything on the autism spectrum is autism.


----------



## Brad (Jul 3, 2014)

My mom and step-dad run foster homes, though they are my real parents, and I am not in foster care. These foster care homes are different because they are strictly for children with some sort of mental disablement. Because I live with many of these kids for long periods of time, and have since they were very young, I consider them to be my siblings, although they aren't actually. The only people I'm related to in my house are my older sister, and my mother. And, by living with all of these kids, from all walks of life, I have seen and heard some ****. I could write a book, seriously.

Anyways, one of my younger brothers is severely autistic, and he is one of the coolest people I've ever met. He has trouble dealing with large groups of people, and generally has a hard time in public places. So, we usually only take him places he really wants to go, and don't drag him places he doesn't. He also has a hard time expressing himself, and talk with a severe studder. But, you just have to allow him to speak, and not hurry him. He also has a very hard time dealing with change. Even when taking him somewhere on vacation, he does not enjoy it. He can also become violent, but that is very rare, and everyone in my home knows and understands how to deal with him when he goes off like that. These are some of the reasons, I tend to keep an eye on him at school, but I'm graduating next year, and I hope things go well.

The only thing you can do is be understanding, and help him with some things, but also treat him like a person, because he is one, although lots of people tend to think that people with autism should be treated very differently. They shouldn't really, but we should still understand their needs and disabilities.


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

Smokey said:


> Are you just pretending to be ********? My (very obvious) point is that it is inaccurate and ignorant to say you have Asperger's, especially when you get nitpicky and go all "well technically it's aspergers" or whatever.
> From here on out, you have autism spectrum disorder. Saying anything else is wrong, a lie, and proof that you probably self diagnosed.
> I get that Asperger's is a nice name to latch onto if you can't explain why you're kind of different, but I feel I should repeat one last time and say that Asperger's, is no longer in use. ASD is correct.
> By the way, read the DSM-V.



Good for you.
I'm getting slightly annoyed at this point that you are acting so "high and mighty" just because you read some article. I honestly don't particularly care. I am a logical person, and also a very stubborn person. I was diagnosed in 4th grade, and things have changed since then, but I don't like change. I stick to what I know.
And no, I am not pretending to be ********. I'm NOT ********, since that is a level of IQ, and I know for a fact that I am not mentally ********. If you're using ******** as another word for autistic, that's just sad.

You calling me a lier isn't very kind, you know. I was diagnosed by a professional, and I believe it. If you have any other ways to criticize me, feel free. I'm not changing my mind and calling myself normal when I know that I'm not.
I'm not good at converting, so PLEASE give me some time. And don't veiw me as someone stupid that can't change their mind and is hiding behind a false shield. BECAUSE I KNOW WHO I AM.

Get the picture? Good, because I'm happy to haggle over PMs if you so wish. 


Argument is over, thanks. I don't want this to get nasty.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 3, 2014)

Did you seriously call the DSM "some article"? I guess your entire diagnosis is just "some article" then.
My point is simple: Saying you have Asperger's = incorrect. Saying you have autism or ASD = correct.
It is just a pet peeve of my for people to continue to make this mistake. Not liking change doesn't mean being ignorant is okay.


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

Smokey said:


> Did you seriously call the DSM "some article"? I guess your entire diagnosis is just "some article" then.
> My point is simple: Saying you have Asperger's = incorrect. Saying you have autism or ASD = correct.
> It is just a pet peeve of my for people to continue to make this mistake. Not liking change doesn't mean being ignorant is okay.



I'm less ignorant then you. 
It also says in the article that if you were diagnosed as having Aspergers BEFORE they changed it, you may keep your previous title.
I'm guessing that you did not know this?
I'm happy that this argument has tought both of us new things.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 3, 2014)

Smokey said:


> Did you seriously call the DSM "some article"? I guess your entire diagnosis is just "some article" then.
> My point is simple: Saying you have Asperger's = incorrect. Saying you have autism or ASD = correct.
> It is just a pet peeve of my for people to continue to make this mistake. Not liking change doesn't mean being ignorant is okay.



I think you should cool your jets a bit. There are plenty of ways to get your opinion across without sounding like an *******, which you clearly are not doing so far.

The reason we used to ban these topics is because of hot-heads and it really would be a shame if we had to start banning them again because of it.


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> I think you should cool your jets a bit. There are plenty of ways to get your opinion across without sounding like an *******, which you clearly are not doing so far.
> 
> The reason we used to ban these topics is because of hot-heads and it really would be a shame if we had to start banning them again because of it.



Gotcha Gallows, thanks for clarifying.

So, Smokey...I think we got off on the wrong foot. Friends? ^^


----------



## CR33P (Jul 3, 2014)

My five year old (I think) cousin has it. I don't see his parents talking about it often, but they know by his behavior. He's five and all he does is mimic and repeats. He cannot speak words with meaning. He plays with keys, and every time his mom/dad tells him to do something all he does is repeat it. I can tell how frustrated they feel. 

I don't know what I would do if I had a kid and that happened..


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 3, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I'm less ignorant then you.
> It also says in the article that if you were diagnosed as having Aspergers BEFORE they changed it, you may keep your previous title.
> I'm guessing that you did not know this?
> I'm happy that this argument has tought both of us new things.



You think you're less ignorant than her, and yet you completely missed the point she was trying to get across, and it seems you still don't understand. "I'm a logical person."? You're making yourself look like a smartass rather than smart, and acting passive-aggressive throughout the whole thing doesn't make you look like the good guy, but rather someone who clearly isn't very capable of responding with clear, sound reasoning (which just happens to be the definition of logic, something you think you possess). I'm really not trying to be a complete *******, I really am, but this sort of behavior disgusts me. This wasn't an argument, it was her trying to explain a simple concept to you. I understand that she could have explained it in a much more polite and respectful way, but I also understand her frustration because it was literally one simple point that got way too out of control.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 3, 2014)

I only have minor DID and I think it's pretty fascinating how some people see the world in a different way. If I had autism, I would be  really proud.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 3, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I only have minor DID and I think it's pretty fascinating how some people see the world in a different way. If I had autism, I would be  really proud.



Since I'm already having to sit and watch this thread I might as well get my own opinion across.


Why would anyone be proud of a disorder? I completely and totally understand having confidence in yourself and stuff but the notion of being proud of a disorder completely baffles me.


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> You think you're less ignorant than her, and yet you completely missed the point she was trying to get across, and it seems you still don't understand. "I'm a logical person."? You're making yourself look like a smartass rather than smart, and acting passive-aggressive throughout the whole thing doesn't make you look like the good guy, but rather someone who clearly isn't very capable of responding with clear, sound reasoning (which just happens to be the definition of logic, something you think you possess). I'm really not trying to be a complete *******, I really am, but this sort of behavior disgusts me. This wasn't an argument, it was her trying to explain a simple concept to you.



The point? She was saying I was wrong, and that I should change. Which I don't agree with.
Could we PLEASE drop the subject? I want to end this problem soon, because it's making me sad and uncomfortable. If you don't like how I act, you can avoid my thread. 
It TURNED into an argument from my perspective.
I wasn't trying to look good, I was trying to get MY point across and prevent a cat fight from happening. And I'm sorry if I seemed like a smartass, but that isn't your problem. I'm sorry if I seemed that way.
I look at things logically, but I'm not perfect. Saying that I'm logical doesn't mean I'm magically smart, and look at EVERYTHING logically. It depends on my mood. Humans are complicated,  y'know?
Thanks for clarifying anyways.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 3, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I only have minor DID and I think it's pretty fascinating how some people see the world in a different way. If I had autism, I would be  really proud.



Not trying to sound rude, but why would you be proud? I feel you can only say that if you actually have autism, which means they aren't afraid to let people know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prof Gallows said:


> Since I'm already having to sit and watch this thread I might as well get my own opinion across.
> 
> 
> Why would anyone be proud of a disorder? I completely and totally understand having confidence in yourself and stuff but the notion of being proud of a disorder completely baffles me.



said it for me.


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Since I'm already having to sit and watch this thread I might as well get my own opinion across.
> 
> 
> Why would anyone be proud of a disorder? I completely and totally understand having confidence in yourself and stuff but the notion of being proud of a disorder completely baffles me.



People with autism have advantages over others.
They see the world in a different way. Have you ever heard of autistic savants? They can do AMAZING things. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savant_syndrome

It's a thing to be proud of, because it's _you_. Everyone's proud of themselves and who they are, no?
If your different, you should be proud of your differences, because they aren't disatvantages, they're _advantages_.
People who are on the autism spectrum also have an understanding of animals, because they think like them.
Can you tell I enjoy learning about this subject? xD


----------



## CR33P (Jul 3, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> People with autism have advantages over others.
> They see the world in a different way. Have you ever heard of autistic savants? They can do AMAZING things. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savant_syndrome
> 
> It's a thing to be proud of, because it's _you_. Everyone's proud of themselves and who they are, no?
> ...



I like your attitude but I can't say I agree with you.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 3, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> People with autism have advantages over others.
> They see the world in a different way. Have you ever heard of autistic savants? They can do AMAZING things. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savant_syndrome
> 
> It's a thing to be proud of, because it's _you_. Everyone's proud of themselves and who they are, no?
> ...


Only 50% of savants have autism. And only 10% of people with autism are savants. What are the other advantages of having autism you speak of?


----------



## Beary (Jul 4, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Only 50% of savants have autism. And only 10% of people with autism are savants. What are the other advantages of having autism you speak of?



Try reading books about it, like I have. :3


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 4, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> You got bullied? o-o
> Trust me, usually when you tell people, they are like, "Wait what? You seemed normal! Cool!"
> If people DO hate you, then THEY need to change. You just gotta believe that you are an awesome person. ^^
> 
> ...



Trust me at my school they have a special needs place celled the hub and I have to eat my lunch there or the world will blow up or something so everybody know there is something wrong with me they just don't know what


----------



## Mariah (Jul 4, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Try reading books about it, like I have. :3



Why don't you just tell me because you read the books?


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 4, 2014)

My older brother has severe-ish autism. My mum and one of my uncles work at a school with autistic and "special needs" children, so they know a lot about it. I have two older cousins, one with Asperger's and the other with some more minor thing of which I don't know. Meanwhile, I'm sitting here trying to figure out if there's something wrong with me because my parents want to believe I'm perfectly normal and it's pretty obvious I'm not.

I'm kinda worried about my brother sometimes... he loves to watch TV, and I figure TV's a good way to keep his attention without overwhelming him, but if there's too much action and drama in it, he goes crazy and starts yelling and slamming things and stuff. Also, my dad will sometimes get frustrated and yell at him for various things, and that sets him off as well. I wonder what it feels like, to have all that pressure going on in your head and you can't think straight when enough things happen at once. I figure it must suck for him, but then he's never known anything better.


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 4, 2014)

Im fine with having aspergers. Id much rather increase my intelligence than friendship skills

(especially since i dont want to be friends with most of the people at my school)


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 4, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> You got bullied? o-o


That surprises you? I got bullied at school because I was different, which was likely a huge effect of my autism. I was considered strange because I was awkward in social situations, yet was smart enough to skip several grades. The bullying was both mental and physical.

If that surprises you, then I'm not sure in which ways autism has affected you.



LittleBeary said:


> Everyone's proud of themselves and who they are, no?


People who commit suicide must be hella proud of themselves to do that.



Prof Gallows said:


> Why would anyone be proud of a disorder? I completely and totally understand having confidence in yourself and stuff but the notion of being proud of a disorder completely baffles me.


Thank you, Gallows.

I think a lot of people think it's some glorifying thing to have a mental disorder. People aren't proud that they're clinically insane, have schizophrenia, or have autism. They're conditions that affects people's lives greatly, and the fact that there's so many of these Tumblr snowflakes claiming they have this and that really pisses me off.

If you actually have it, don't show off with it. It's not some badge of honor you carry around with you, because it will affect you for the rest of your life.
And if you don't have it, then don't claim that you do. If you do that, you're not cool, you're not funny. You're a piece of ****.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 4, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Try reading books about it, like I have. :3



I didn't want to butt into this conversation at all, but. 

Jeez, kid. You can't honestly think autism spectrum disorders are all positive, right? 

I mean, yeah, you can see the positive in the negative, but to not see the negative at all. Well. That's not good for anyone.


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 4, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> That surprises you? I got bullied at school because I was different, which was likely a huge effect of my autism. I was considered strange because I was awkward in social situations, yet was smart enough to skip several grades. The bullying was both mental and physical.
> 
> If that surprises you, then I'm not sure in which ways autism has affected you.
> 
> ...



take a chill pill man


----------



## epona (Jul 4, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Since I'm already having to sit and watch this thread I might as well get my own opinion across.
> 
> 
> Why would anyone be proud of a disorder? I completely and totally understand having confidence in yourself and stuff but the notion of being proud of a disorder completely baffles me.



i've been lurking in this thread because one of my cousins is autistic and i used to be amazed by his intelligence when i was babysitting him, even at only the age of 5 he knew things most people my own age wouldn't know and it was pretty incredible to witness

but anyway the only reason i'm posting is to wholeheartedly agree with gallows. the same goes for ANY disorder. i suffer from a disorder of a different kind (not autism) and seeing people (especially on tumblr) claim it as a quirk/'lifestyle choice' is not only degrading but really f**king annoying. 
by saying you'd be 'proud to have autism' you're not coming across as a hero or an ally, you're just making yourself sound a bit silly really


----------



## baller (Jul 4, 2014)

why do we hav to put ppl down for what they are? there is too much negativity in the world. 

imagine u have a condition that cud cure aids. now replace cure aids with give aids. its not so bad after all u see?


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 4, 2014)

baller said:


> why do we hav to put ppl down for what they are? there is too much negativity in the world.
> 
> imagine u have a condition that cud cure aids. now replace cure aids with give aids. its not so bad after all u see?


Excuse me, what? Why would you want to give people AIDS?
I assume you have it backwards, but even then I don't see how what you're saying applies to this discussion.


----------



## Beary (Jul 4, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> That surprises you? I got bullied at school because I was different, which was likely a huge effect of my autism. I was considered strange because I was awkward in social situations, yet was smart enough to skip several grades. The bullying was both mental and physical.
> 
> If that surprises you, then I'm not sure in which ways autism has affected you.
> 
> ...



Thanks for calling me a piece of ****. 
I personally think that you should be proud of yourself. And I've never heard of ANYBODY who was autistic committing suicide. Suicide is a sensitive subject, so could we not being it up?  
Also, this is a thread about autism, NOT all the other disorders and mental states.
I've never been bullied. I hope I never AM. I was lucky to go to an amazing elementry and middle school, with amazing teachers. I had a 504 plan, and the teachers were there to support me.
Im a very awkward person, but I've learned 'routines' to go through to make good conversation. I'm a bit repetitive, but hey, it works for me.



epona said:


> i've been lurking in this thread because one of my cousins is autistic and i used to be amazed by his intelligence when i was babysitting him, even at only the age of 5 he knew things most people my own age wouldn't know and it was pretty incredible to witness
> 
> but anyway the only reason i'm posting is to wholeheartedly agree with gallows. the same goes for ANY disorder. i suffer from a disorder of a different kind (not autism) and seeing people (especially on tumblr) claim it as a quirk/'lifestyle choice' is not only degrading but really f**king annoying.
> by saying you'd be 'proud to have autism' you're not coming across as a hero or an ally, you're just making yourself sound a bit silly really



I'm a silly person, but I'm proud to be who I am.
If other people don't understand you, don't let it bother you. THEY need to find out for themselves that they're wrong.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 4, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Thanks for calling me a piece of ****.


Thanks for taking that personally, even though I was speaking generally and not to you.



LittleBeary said:


> I personally think that you should be proud of yourself. And I've never heard of ANYBODY who was autistic committing suicide. Suicide is a sensitive subject, so could we not being it up?  Also, this is a thread about autism, NOT all the other disorders and mental states.


Oh, my apologies. I guess the fact that I nearly killed myself from all the bullying and whatnot I had to suffer through thanks to my autism doesn't matter.
That's how far it can affect people, so why not bring it up? My condition really bothers me, to the point where I just sometimes feel like giving up. I'm smart, but that's where it ends. There's no way I can connect to people around me because they do not take the time to understand my condition. If that's how life is going to be, then what's the point?
So why not bring up suicide? Even if the reasons for the actual deed are indirectly related to the condition, it's still something that happens. Simply because you've never heard of it doesn't matter.

In fact, for somebody who likes to constantly say that he's read up on it, I'd think that you ESPECIALLY would know that studies often come to the conclusion that suicidal tendencies are found to be way more common in autistic people than in "average" people. I think the reason why is pretty clear.



LittleBeary said:


> I've never been bullied. I hope I never AM. I was lucky to go to an amazing elementry and middle school, with amazing teachers. I had a 504 plan, and the teachers were there to support me.
> Im a very awkward person, but I've learned 'routines' to go through to make good conversation. I'm a bit repetitive, but hey, it works for me.


That's great, and I hope you're never bullied either. I still have scars and nightmares, as well as a general paranoia thanks to all the things done to me. And why was it done? Because I was autistic.

There's seriously no reason to be proud of being autistic. I like to see things in a positive light, but my condition has done more damage to me than it has helped me. And it's still damaging me.


----------



## baller (Jul 4, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Excuse me, what? Why would you want to give people AIDS?
> I assume you have it backwards, but even then I don't see how what you're saying applies to this discussion.



r u the type of person who only takes and never gives???


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 4, 2014)

baller said:


> r u the type of person who only takes and never gives???


But why would you want to GIVE PEOPLE _AIDS_?!


----------



## epona (Jul 4, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> But why would you want to GIVE PEOPLE _AIDS_?!



they're trying to troll the forms just ignore them


----------



## Beary (Jul 4, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Thanks for taking that personally, even though I was speaking generally and not to you.
> 
> *I wasn't talking it personally. Didn't you se my smiley? *
> 
> ...



*Well, IM proud of who I am. If you don't want to be, that's fine by me. *

I'd really be happy if people could calm down on this thread? I'd like to keep it going without the arguments..and heated discussions..


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 4, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't realize that autism was so bad for some people. I guess I'm lucky to be relatively high functioning.


Then all that reading you've done hasn't really helped your knowledge of autism.

Also, that term, "high functioning". It just seems to be a buzzword for you now. In general terms I'm pretty much high function as I don't need help with maintaining my life and whatnot.

Not to mention, high functioning autism isn't even recognized as an actual medical condition.



LittleBeary said:


> You must have a sucky neighborhood. ;-;


If by "neighborhood" you mean "all those places you've lived in both South Africa and The Netherlands", then sure.

My point is, it's not the neighborhood, it's people, especially children. I'm not a normal human being, therefore I am shunned and ridiculed. Just because you haven't been bullied because of it doesn't mean bullying doesn't happen. It does, and it's happened to me and to other people I've met.



LittleBeary said:


> I've read some books, but I'm no Einstein on the subject. I read a book about how animals can be understood by autistic people, and the biography of someone who's autistic. Both by the same person.


Then that makes you an expert on one view of it. That doesn't mean you've really read up on this.



LittleBeary said:


> I'd really be happy if people could calm down on this thread? I'd like to keep it going without the arguments..and heated discussions..


You decided to make a topic about a very touchy subject and are treating it like the greatest thing in the world, while a lot of people chime in how badly it's affected them.

Maybe a change of attitude would allow you to have a thread without arguments.

- - - Post Merge - - -



epona said:


> they're trying to troll the forms just ignore them


If that's all they're here to do they should just be banned already.


----------



## Beary (Jul 4, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Then all that reading you've done hasn't really helped your knowledge of autism.
> 
> Also, that term, "high functioning". It just seems to be a buzzword for you now. In general terms I'm pretty much high function as I don't need help with maintaining my life and whatnot.
> 
> ...



...


----------



## baller (Jul 4, 2014)

reindeer maybe u shud stop annoying ppl maybe ur like a sociopath or something i dunno


----------



## Beary (Jul 4, 2014)

baller said:


> reindeer maybe u shud stop annoying ppl maybe ur like a sociopath or something i dunno



Could you stop posting? This isn't on topic, or helpful.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 4, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Obviously it is, because I was diagnosed with Aspergers. Isn't that 'high functioning'?


No, it's not. In fact, "high functioning autism" is such a vague term that even researchers that use it can't agree on what it means. Does it mean Asperger's? Does it mean every ASD? *Even they don't know.*

It's not included in the DSM and ICD either, meaning that the general consensus on whether or not it actually exists says that it does not actually exist.



LittleBeary said:


> How was I supposed to know that?


By not assuming. The fact that I've said over and over that it's affected me in a bad way might have been an indication. Apart from that, what parent would keep their child in an environment that's trying to kill them?



LittleBeary said:


> I don't understand what you mean?


To put it bluntly, your constant IM PROUD OF BEING AUTISTIC is really ****ing annoying, all right?

A lot of people in this thread have said it's nothing to be proud of, because it is hurting them or the people around them. While I'm not being bullied anymore, in my everyday life I notice the things it's keeping me from doing. It affects me physically as well, as some of my motor functions don't work too well thanks to my disorder.

The fact that you're just yelling OMG SO PROUD OF AUTISM brings up a lot of hurtful feelings in people. So my point is, if you just change your attitude so you're not constantly blurting out such ****, maybe your thread won't have as many arguments and heated discussions.



LittleBeary said:


> ...


In case you didn't notice, that wasn't about you.


----------



## Beary (Jul 4, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> No, it's not. In fact, "high functioning autism" is such a vague term that even researchers that use it can't agree on what it means. Does it mean Asperger's? Does it mean every ASD? *Even they don't know.*
> 
> It's not included in the DSM and ICD either, meaning that the general consensus on whether or not it actually exists says that it does not actually exist.
> 
> ...



*I had to put that, or it wouldn't let me post.
Could we end this argument, please?*


----------



## radical6 (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry for stepping in, but what's wrong with being proud of having autism? How is it any different than being proud of being gay, trans, etc. People think autism is a disease and always treat autistic people like that. They're seen as "not normal" for their whole lives. I think they deserve to have some pride in themselves when the rest of the world claims they're a disease and should be ashamed of who they are. Let Beary be proud of herself, because I know she's not the only autistic person that loves who she is. I don't think it's right to tear her pride like this.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 4, 2014)

tsundere said:


> Sorry for stepping in, but what's wrong with being proud of having autism? How is it any different than being proud of being gay, trans, etc. People think autism is a disease and always treat autistic people like that. They're seen as "not normal" for their whole lives. I think they deserve to have some pride in themselves when the rest of the world claims they're a disease and should be ashamed of who they are. Let Beary be proud of herself, because I know she's not the only autistic person that loves who she is. I don't think it's right to tear her pride like this.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but homosexuality has not been classified as a mental disorder since the 1950s, and even back then there were a lot of people saying it wasn't. Autism, however, is a mental disorder.

I can get how people can be proud of being gay, but don't you think some people are a bit too proud? Like people dancing in the streets naked so they'll finally be accepted for being that way. I'm fine with gay people, but it doesn't mean they can be indecent and get away with it.

That's kind of how I see this pride of being autistic. That's fine and all, but other people still have to struggle with it. I can be cold as well because I'm emotionally unstable, but that doesn't mean I can't be empathetic. Saying "im autistic lol" as a defense against trying to understand what other people are going through is simply a sign of willful ignorance.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 4, 2014)

tsundere said:


> Sorry for stepping in, but what's wrong with being proud of having autism? How is it any different than being proud of being gay, trans, etc. People think autism is a disease and always treat autistic people like that. They're seen as "not normal" for their whole lives. I think they deserve to have some pride in themselves when the rest of the world claims they're a disease and should be ashamed of who they are. Let Beary be proud of herself, because I know she's not the only autistic person that loves who she is. I don't think it's right to tear her pride like this.


Because it's like being proud of having AIDS, or any disease for that matter. Obviously there's nothing wrong with having autism and still being a confident and proud person from your qualities and achievements, but there's really no reason to be proud to have the actual disorder.


----------



## Beary (Jul 4, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> Because it's like being proud of having AIDS, or any disease/disorder for that matter. Obviously there's nothing wrong with having autism and still being a confident and proud person from your qualities and achievements, but there's really no reason to be proud to have the actual disorder.



#1: AIDS can spread
#2: Autism is not a disease
#3: Your just beating down on me at this point.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 4, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> #1: AIDS can spread
> #2: Autism is not a disease
> #3: Your just beating down on me at this point.


The fact that you don't even acknowledge that autism is a disease shows how ignorant and worthless your opinion really is. 

Just stop, you're making an even bigger fool of yourself than you already are.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 4, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> #1: AIDS can spread
> #2: Autism is not a disease
> #3: Your just beating down on me at this point.


#1: Autism may not be physically contracted, but it has a strong genetic basis, meaning if you ever have a child, it would be way more likely to have autism.
#2: Then why is it that so many people with it "aren't at ease"? Disorder and disease are different words for the same thing.
#3: He is just disagreeing with your behavior. I guess it's beating down, but it might do you some good


----------



## cIementine (Jul 4, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> The fact that you don't even acknowledge that autism is a disease shows how ignorant and worthless your opinion really is.
> 
> Just stop, you're making an even bigger fool of yourself than you already are.



_
If you're going to call someone ignorant and worthless, maybe you're the fool.
How rude of you. _


----------



## Beary (Jul 4, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> The fact that you don't even acknowledge that autism is a disease shows how ignorant and worthless your opinion really is.
> 
> Just stop, you're making an even bigger fool of yourself than you already are.



This is MY THREAD.
I'm extremely fed up with you, clogging my thread with your criticizing and insults. Please leave. I'm sure many other people are already annoyed.


Autism is not a disease. Calling me ignorant, and a fool, doesn't make your opinion better. It doesn't make you right. It also doesn't make me right, but arguing gets both of us nowhere. I'm close to reporting you and closing the whole thread.
I never meant to make you mad, but this is getting rediculous.

http://www.examiner.com/article/is-autism-a-disease


----------



## matt (Jul 4, 2014)

Everyone has a tiny bit of autism. Some have more than others.


----------



## cIementine (Jul 4, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but homosexuality has not been classified as a mental disorder since the 1950s, and even back then there were a lot of people saying it wasn't. Autism, however, is a mental disorder.
> 
> I can get how people can be proud of being gay, but don't you think some people are a bit too proud? Like people dancing in the streets naked so they'll finally be accepted for being that way. I'm fine with gay people, but it doesn't mean they can be indecent and get away with it.
> 
> That's kind of how I see this pride of being autistic. That's fine and all, but other people still have to struggle with it. I can be cold as well because I'm emotionally unstable, but that doesn't mean I can't be empathetic. Saying "im autistic lol" as a defense against trying to understand what other people are going through is simply a sign of willful ignorance.



_Are you literally going to waste time being a complete *******?
At least waste some time trying to_ stop _being one._


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 4, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> WAAAAHHHHH THIS IS MY THREAD STOP HURTING MY FEELINGS WITH FACTS



Grow up and come back in 4 years with a proper diagnosis and even a sliver of maturity.

And nice job trying to prove me wrong with an article that is an opinion piece.

"*To me*, the term 'disease' implies hospital rooms...  thermometers..."


----------



## Smokey (Jul 4, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> This is MY THREAD.
> I'm extremely fed up with you, clogging my thread with your criticizing and insults. Please leave. I'm sure many other people are already annoyed.
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you link an article filled entirely with opinions and not fact to prove your point?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm pretty sure this entire thread is one elaborate troll. 

Pretty sure. 

Fun to watch, tho. Better than fireworks.


----------



## cIementine (Jul 4, 2014)

_Please, will everyone just stop being complete *******s?
If you think LittleBeary is immature or her thread or behaviour is stupid, don't post.
You clearly don't like this thread yet you're constantly posting here.
The way you're acting towards her is more immature than you make her out to be._


----------



## Beary (Jul 4, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> Grow up and come back in 4 years with a proper diagnosis and even a sliver of maturity.
> 
> And nice job trying to prove me wrong with an article that is an opinion piece.
> 
> "*To me*, the term 'disease' implies hospital rooms...  thermometers..."



I'm reporting all three of you. 
Don't waste your time trolling 12 years olds.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 4, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Please, will everyone just stop being complete *******s?
> If you think LittleBeary is immature or her thread or behaviour is stupid, don't post.
> You clearly don't like this thread yet you're constantly posting here.
> The way you're acting towards her is more immature than you make her out to be._


She's the only one that continues to be ignorant and deny facts that have been shown to her over and over again. Also, I highly doubt a twelve-year-old (her age, in case you didn't know already by her behavior) is mature in the slightest, or let alone even know the definition of the word.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleBeary said:


> I'm reporting all three of you.
> Don't waste your time trolling 12 years olds.



That's fine, we've already reported you. You should close this thread as well, because clearly you aren't ready to discuss a serious topic.


----------



## cIementine (Jul 4, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> She's the only one that continues to be ignorant and deny facts that have been shown to her over and over again. Also, I highly doubt a twelve-year-old (her age, in case you didn't know already by her behavior) is mature in the slightest, or let alone even know the definition of the word.



_Well why is it even necessary to show her those facts? I'm pretty sure, after the many times you've said, that she gets the gist and honestly doesn't give a ****. She's probably had enough of your ****.
Don't be such a know it all, because you don't know it all. If you were to write me an essay on how to be nice, you'd be screwed.
Well, as a 12 year old myself, LittleBeary is one of the most mature people I have met my age._


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 4, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Well why is it even necessary to show her those facts? I'm pretty sure, after the many times you've said, that she gets the gist and honestly doesn't give a ****. She's probably had enough of your ****.
> Don't be such a know it all, because you don't know it all. If you were to write me an essay on how to be nice, you'd be screwed.
> *Well, as a 12 year old myself*, LittleBeary is one of the most mature people I have met my age._



Congratulations, your opinion is automatically just as worthless as hers


----------



## cIementine (Jul 4, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> Congratulations, your opinion is automatically just as worthless as hers



_Congratulations, you have earned my pity as you have wasted your time talking **** about others when the people don't actually care what you're saying 
_


----------



## Smokey (Jul 4, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Congratulations, you have earned my pity as you have wasted your time talking **** about others when the people don't actually care what you're saying
> _


Better show em how much I don't care by replying!


----------



## yro (Jul 4, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Well why is it even necessary to show her those facts?_


Well... in a thread made exclusively to discuss autism, I honestly don't know what anyone was expecting to come from it except that.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 4, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _
> If you're going to call someone ignorant and worthless, maybe you're the fool.
> How rude of you. _


They never called Beary ignorant and worthless, just their opinion.

And honestly I'm starting to think the same way. The sources of information are questionable at best, not to mention the above "THIS IS MY THREAD", even though this is a public forum where claiming such a thing is, quite obviously, ridiculous.


Mr. L said:


> Congratulations, your opinion is automatically just as worthless as hers


But that's just mean.



LittleBeary said:


> I'm reporting all three of you.
> Don't waste your time trolling 12 years olds.


You're 12? That explains a lot from our previous discussions. I'm 25, so I can tell you that you'll find a lot of hardship in your life going forward.
Don't hide behind it either. I don't know if you were officially diagnosed with it or not, but don't use it as an excuse. That's a sign of weakness. Instead just own up to your actions, as that will make people respect you more.

And lastly, I really hope you don't get bullied for it.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 4, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Congratulations, you have earned my pity as you have wasted your time talking **** about others when the people don't actually care what you're saying
> _


Are you implying you even know what pity is?

PFHAHAHAHA

Your parents should be monitoring your internet usage,because even they'd laugh at how much of an idiot you're being right now.

And your opinion is *still* worthless


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 4, 2014)

This is why we can't have nice things 

Edit:
I just have to say that I'm pretty disappointed in a lot of you right now. It's sad to see what started out to be a support thread for autism turn into this bickering. Personally, I believe that you should embrace yourself no matter what disability you may have or not have and whether or not others think you shouldn't. The first step at happiness is to love yourself. Also, stop putting others down by calling them names and believing yourself to be better than them. No one is perfect. I don't have to say it. The reason why we see so much hate is because we forget that the person we are talking to on the other side of the screen is an actual human being with feelings and opinions of their own. Just because you may know more about a subject doesn't mean that you should be belittling people. Instead of that you should try teaching them.

We can move on from this though. Forgive each other! 

(Oh and I forgot to mention, if I see people being this disrespectful to each other again, you may be in for an infraction and possible suspension. Be sure to read up on the Bell Tree Rules and Guidelines so you know what is expected of you!)


----------

